# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Doctor prescribed testosterone

## fremlin32

Hey everyone, received my blood work back from my doctor and my test level is very low. He said we will have to go the route of replacement Test. What is the best type to obtain from him without gaining any water weight and for gaining lean muscle mass ? Any knowledge in this area is greatly appreciated, Thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

ppl are different....testosterone cypionate is the most popular injectable where androgel /testim are often times started on a patient for a variety of reasons but mostly financial (for the doctors and pharmacies)...
either can make you hold water...if you are truly in need of T NO SIDE effect is going to outweigh its benefits  :Smilie: 
also there are compounds that can eliminate the water issue caused by your therapy...
what did your doctor recommend/say ...did he just say.."one day imma put u on replacement test" and kick ur ass out the door?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Not a good idea to start identical threads in multiple forums. I answered the one in Q&A and then noticed this one.

Good info above.

Here is what I said...again:
Testosterone replacement isn't for size, and you don't get to pick from a list of steroids . You will probably be put on Test C or Test E. Probably somewhere between 100mg and 200mg a week. Don't double up on the dose or anything like that. Follow the doctor's instructions so you can get your levels right and stable. Maybe ask about HCG so your testicles don't shrink.

Having said that, you will probably see some gains in the beginning.  :Smilie: 

Check out the TRT section of this site for more guys that are on replacement therapy. (but obviously you are already here, heh.)

----------


## tonyinnh

> ppl are different....testosterone cypionate is the most popular injectable where androgel /testim are often times started on a patient for a variety of reasons but mostly financial (for the doctors and pharmacies)...
> either can make you hold water...if you are truly in need of T NO SIDE effect is going to outweigh its benefits 
> also there are compounds that can eliminate the water issue caused by your therapy...
> what did your doctor recommend/say ...did he just say.."one day imma put u on replacement test" and kick ur ass out the door?


i agree.. you will feel sooooo much better...

----------


## fremlin32

No, he said to come in this Friday to speak about Prescription. He said it was very low, and I would probably go on an injectable and come in every 2 week. I said I hated needles and was wondering about some pills, he said he would check... So if it only cyiionate then I know ill be holding a lo of water

----------


## steroid.com 1

Can you post your BW? Very low means what?

If you're clinically low then a typical protocol by a MD who understands TRT may prescribe something like this:

Weekly:
1. 100 mg Test Cyp (injected IM)
2. 1 mg AI
2. 500 to 1000 iu of hCG (injected SQ)

Getting a shot every two weeks may put you on a roller coaster ride; meaning you'll feel great then over time feel shitty again as the T is metabolized before your next injection. 

Ask to do your own injections and weekly. Also, once you start you will be in HPTA shut down so your testes will begin to atrophy. You will need hCG to prevent this. You will also need it if you ever want kids, ever want to re-start and it's your only major source of Pregnenolone the precursor of most of your hormones.

Finally, the AI will be important if your E2 levels rise with the increase in T; meaning the increase in T won't do you any good. 

Make sure your MD knows this stuff and if not you may want to consider other MD alternatives so you don't suffer. 

Do your research, Google is your friend. 

Just my $0.02.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Can you post your BW? Very low means what?
> 
> If you're clinically low then a typical protocol by a MD who understands TRT may prescribe something like this:
> 
> Weekly:
> 1. 100 mg Test Cyp (injected IM)
> 2. 1 mg AI
> 2. 500 to 1000 iu of hCG (injected SQ)
> 
> ...


while i believe your recommended trt protocol is a good one...it's shown to be a good idea to start one compound at a time so that you can point to what could be causing any sides to occur...

and while having a good doctor that knows his stuff is great...i believe its more important to find one that is using that pen and leave yourself responsible for the education of whats going in your body..

----------


## steroid.com 1

> while i believe your recommended trt protocol is a good one...it's shown to be a good idea to start one compound at a time so that you can point to what could be causing any sides to occur...
> 
> and while having a good doctor that knows his stuff is great...i believe its more important to find one that is using that pen and leave yourself responsible for the education of whats going in your body..


Good stuff!

----------


## THORSZ

> No, he said to come in this Friday to speak about Prescription. He said it was very low, and I would probably go on an injectable and come in every 2 week. I said I hated needles and was wondering about some pills, he said he would check... So if it only cyiionate then I know ill be holding a lo of water


 You don't want pills because they are hard on your liver. Go with the injects and ask for weekly so your levels don't spike and crash. Nobody likes needles, but you get used to it. It takes me 5 minutes after brushing my teeth on Saturday.

----------


## tonyinnh

i know how to do the cyp,, how do you do the ai and hcg ... i googled it ,, the hcg you inject just below the skin? where? and the ai where?? what guages and length pins? i need to ask for the hcg,, my balls are going away very fast now,,, and my nipples are sore just from my t shirt on them....




> Can you post your BW? Very low means what?
> 
> If you're clinically low then a typical protocol by a MD who understands TRT may prescribe something like this:
> 
> Weekly:
> 1. 100 mg Test Cyp (injected IM)
> 2. 1 mg AI
> 2. 500 to 1000 iu of hCG (injected SQ)
> 
> ...

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

The HCG is injected subqutaneous. I use a 27 gauge, 1/2 inch needle. If you google "how to do subqutaneous inject" (make sure you spell it correctlly because I may not have) you will find lots of stuff on how to do it. I do the thigs because it is easiest to reach and I can sit on my lazy ass while I do it. Pinch up some skin so it's folded up, pin right at the peak of the fold. This keeps the needle from going into the muscle at all. Many people inject the HCG the day before they pin their T. This is also how I do it. So I inject HCG Sat and Tue, and T on Sun and Wed. I feel like a pin cushion, but I do everything subq so it isn't a big deal.

The AI is a pill. If you were a cat, have someone hold your ears, twist your head around by the ears so your mouth is pointing upward and is open, then drop in the pill. Since you are a human, just grab a glass of water. Many people do 0.5 mg (half a pill) twice a week or every other day (way too much for most HRT). Take the AI on the same days you take your T. It's best to start low and work up because it works almost instantly, at least for me. But it takes a week to get out of my system. I take the pill in the evening, by morning the soreness in my nipples is almost completely gone, if I was experiencing symptoms. I also only take 0.15 mg on the days I pin my T. So I take 0.15 mg twice a week. Some people take 0.25 mg when they pin. If your E2 gets too low from the AI, you will experience low libido, joint pain, be irritable, and feel like crap. At least this is my experience. And 0.25 mg twice a week made me feel very very crappy. But my E2 was only about 30 so 0.25 was overkill. Problem with me is if my E2 hits 28 I get sore nipples. The more you have to reduce your E2 the more you need.

----------


## Whitecollar10

> The AI is a pill. If you were a cat, have someone hold your ears, twist your head around by the ears so your mouth is pointing upward and is open, then drop in the pill. Since you are a human, just grab a glass of water.


lol  :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> The HCG is injected subqutaneous. I use a 27 gauge, 1/2 inch needle. If you google "how to do subqutaneous inject" (make sure you spell it correctlly because I may not have) you will find lots of stuff on how to do it. I do the thigs because it is easiest to reach and I can sit on my lazy ass while I do it. Pinch up some skin so it's folded up, pin right at the peak of the fold. This keeps the needle from going into the muscle at all. Many people inject the HCG the day before they pin their T. This is also how I do it. So I inject HCG Sat and Tue, and T on Sun and Wed. I feel like a pin cushion, but I do everything subq so it isn't a big deal.
> 
> The AI is a pill. If you were a cat, have someone hold your ears, twist your head around by the ears so your mouth is pointing upward and is open, then drop in the pill. Since you are a human, just grab a glass of water. Many people do 0.5 mg (half a pill) twice a week or every other day (way too much for most HRT). Take the AI on the same days you take your T. It's best to start low and work up because it works almost instantly, at least for me. But it takes a week to get out of my system. I take the pill in the evening, by morning the soreness in my nipples is almost completely gone, if I was experiencing symptoms. I also only take 0.15 mg on the days I pin my T. So I take 0.15 mg twice a week. Some people take 0.25 mg when they pin. If your E2 gets too low from the AI, you will experience low libido, joint pain, be irritable, and feel like crap. At least this is my experience. And 0.25 mg twice a week made me feel very very crappy. But my E2 was only about 30 so 0.25 was overkill. Problem with me is if my E2 hits 28 I get sore nipples. The more you have to reduce your E2 the more you need.


Nice protocol. Very well thought out and nicely stated to boot.

----------


## groundfighter1

that cat part made me laugh my ass off !

----------

